# My own Make-up brand



## iadoremac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Guys
I need your help! My business partner and I are looking to have our own line of make-up but we dont know where to manufacture and which manufacturers to use. Do you have any suggestions?
We are not looking to have a high end brand like MAC or Bobbi brown but more like Revlon or Covergirl. Your response would be deeply appreciated!


----------



## shootout (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't have any suggestions, sorry =[
Just wanted to say this is such a cool idea and I hope you two can pull it off, I'd love to try your products some day =]


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 31, 2010)

Google "my name cosmetics". That might be what you're looking for.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tangledrose* 

 
_Google "my name cosmetics". That might be what you're looking for._

 
Thanks, I will do so!


----------



## ajannasmom (Jun 12, 2010)

I think it really depends on what you want to do. If you want to take some pre-made cosmetics and slap your logo on it, then go with the "my name cosmetics"...if you are looking to actually have chemists formulate what you want, then I would google "cosmetics manufacturing"...good luck!!


----------



## chelseypaige (Jun 25, 2010)

My boyfriend's dad manufactures cosmetics and is always looking for new clients. This is his website if you're interested in contacting him.  Even if he can't help you, he may be able to direct you in the right place.

Cavalla Inc, Cosmetic and Packaging Equipment


----------

